# How much is your Internet costing?



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2009)

*The title says it, how much are you forking out every month for your internet access and what speed package do you have?*


We're paying $63/month for their slowest high speed package, which is "6 meg" I think. The one above that (8 meg) is $73. The thing is, Comcast is the only company that has their lines laid down on our road, so we're pretty much forced to oblige to their ridiculous demands. Might as well call them CONcast :/


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2009)

8 mb down 1.25 up ~30 USD


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

Those prices are horrible. I pay $50 a month for this:





Upload speed sucks, but it hasn't really kept me back from anything. This is also during peak hours, I can get DL's up to 32mbps or 3.2 megabytes per second during "off" times.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

We're paying like $30 a month for 3 Meg DSL. It's not bad speed, RARELY drops too.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 10, 2009)

15Mb/2Mb, static IP, $65.


----------



## ajames942 (Nov 10, 2009)

Free..









Its dial up though


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2009)

pwnt


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2009)

Satellite. About $50/month for 512k down. Not sure on upload, but it has to suck.
No other options availalbe except dial-up.


----------



## ajames942 (Nov 10, 2009)

Same with me nothing else available....My parents wont pay for sattelite.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Satellite. About $50/month for 512k down. Not sure on upload, but it has to suck.
> No other options availalbe except dial-up.



Ouch. Must have some bad ping with that too, i'd imagine.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 10, 2009)

60 bucks a month and i have a 25 gig dl limit if i go over it i get shaped to 64kb.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2009)

Paying $50.00 per month to Comcast for this:


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2009)

3mb dsl $25/month


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Those prices are horrible. I pay $50 a month for this:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/617680852.png[/URL]
> 
> Upload speed sucks, but it hasn't really kept me back from anything. This is also during peak hours, I can get DL's up to 32mbps or 3.2 megabytes per second during "off" times.



+1 i have the same connection same price


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Tits. I need to take a march to Capitol Hill or something. T_T


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ouch. Must have some bad ping with that too, i'd imagine.



My ping times are better with smoke signals.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 10, 2009)

$20/month


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2009)

Many of you have what I consider excellent internet connections, because you are in urban or suburban areas.

But there are trade-offs as with anything.

For instance, While I'm waiting for a download I could stand in the back yard taking a leak on a pile of burning leaves with a beer in one hand and fire a semi-automatic handgun at my satellite dish from the other hand. Not that I do ... But I can, legally.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 10, 2009)

Click for larger.





Hmm... time to look for a job in Sweden? High average, better price per MB than Finland, good looking women...


----------



## Triprift (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow thats suprising i thought Sweden would of been higher hmm wonder what number oz is?

Heres another speedtest thingy i did slightly better. 

Broadband Speed Test Results
Test run on 10/11/2009 @ 12:25 PM

Mirror: Internode
Data: 15 MB
Test Time: 9.44 secs

Your line speed is 13.28 Mbps (13281 kbps).
Your download speed is 1.62 MB/s (1660 KB/s).


----------



## AsRock (Nov 10, 2009)

$55 a month 2MBs\250KBs ( advertised at 16Mbs\1Mbs).  Although been thinking of going Verizon due to the higher upload for the same price which is 500KBs although there download  is not as good although i need more upload speed for my gaming needs and other stuff .


----------



## HTC (Nov 10, 2009)

For phone (not counting calls) + TV with 96 channels + internet access (pic below), i'm paying 52.9 euros monthly for 1 year: then it will rise to 61.4 euros.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 10, 2009)

30 bucs a month


----------



## Vagike (Nov 10, 2009)

# Up to 7.5 Mbps download speed
# Up to 512 Kbps upload speed
# 60 GB/month data transfer
# 10 Personal email accounts
# 8 No-Cost Extras
# Up to two IP addresses (*2)
# 24/7/365 technical assistance
# Modem included

$35/month CAD.

I have consistently got double advertised download speed.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Bell Sympatico
7.5 Mbps download speed
600 Kbps upload speed
$60/month CAD


Unlimited bandwidth which no one can currently get and has been grandfathered for some time now.


----------



## Vagike (Nov 10, 2009)

EchoMan said:


> Bell Sympatico
> 7.5 Mbps download speed
> 600 Kbps upload speed
> $60/month CAD
> ...



I have never broke the 60gb threshold on my subscription.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

12mb down 7mb up! Plus 54 channels of cable television 3 hbo channels 1 cinemax 2 star movies channels epsn, cartoon network, 110 dollars a worth, korea poops on your face, HAH!!


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Those prices are horrible. I pay $50 a month for this:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/617680852.png[/URL]
> 
> Upload speed sucks, but it hasn't really kept me back from anything. This is also during peak hours, I can get DL's up to 32mbps or 3.2 megabytes per second during "off" times.



Remember there are 8 bits in a bite, so 32 mbps is actually 4 megabytes/s.

I get 10mb down 512kb up for $35 a month.


----------



## mikey8684 (Nov 10, 2009)

My housemate and I share the bill.
$90 p/m for 100gb
Naked DSL with iiTalk







This is actually a pretty shit example ... depending on what and where I dl .. I have hit 1mb/s  but it still keeps me happy .... I used to get around 16mb (1.6 - 2 mb/s) at my old place coz I lived like 500m from the exchange lol


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 10, 2009)

Only have ADSL 1 where I am.  I pay $70 p/m for 40gb downloads @ 1.5mb.  And i use the whole lot every month!!


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

whats this crap you people are talking about, you lmimited to how much you can download! *starts rolling on the floor violently laughing* that is so shitty!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2009)

3Mbps/512Kbps DSL
30$ per month

Horrible signal, super high noisse during peak hours.


----------



## department76 (Nov 10, 2009)

$55 after tax

7mbps/768kbps  DSL

http://www.speedtest.net/result/617775101.png


----------



## Triprift (Nov 10, 2009)

mikey8684 said:


> My housemate and I share the bill.
> $90 p/m for 100gb
> Naked DSL with iiTalk
> 
> ...



Damn mine looks pretty good compared to that thats alot of money for that speed.


----------



## chadliver (Nov 10, 2009)

Here at BELL INTERNT these are the offers

ESSENTIAL PLUS 
>up to 2mbps
>2Gb limit/month
>$33.90/month

PERFORMANCE
>up to 6mbps
>25Gb limit/month
>$43.90/month

MAX12
>up to 12mbps
>50Gb limit/month
>$53.90/month

MAX16
>up to 16mbps
>75Gb limit/month
>$63.90/month

All of this are entitle to get $5 bundle savings discounts as long you have a phone and all the services in ONE BILL.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 10, 2009)

i pay about $95 per. month for 25/25mbit but i get around 40/40mbit ^^


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 10, 2009)

£7.50 ($12.50)  a month 8mb down (7mb actual) 1mb up (1mb actual) unlimited download 

No caps restrictions, limits etc


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 10, 2009)

Comcast 16mb/2mb $60

While downloading





Full speed.... it's raining 






Better test in sig


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

my 20/10 is around 100 or a little mroe...but ill need to look at the bill because i have all 3 TV net and phone in one


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing, first 6 months free 
After that 34 euros for 50/50 fiber.


----------



## Easo (Nov 10, 2009)

1 MB/s up, 1 MB/s down, in US dollars that would be 20$ i think. 
Hmm, but 2 days already i am having twice that, so 2 MB/s both, maybe they increased speed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> 12mb down 7mb up! Plus 54 channels of cable television 3 hbo channels 1 cinemax 2 star movies channels epsn, cartoon network, 110 dollars a worth, korea poops on your face, HAH!!





Marineborn said:


> whats this crap you people are talking about, you lmimited to how much you can download! *starts rolling on the floor violently laughing* that is so shitty!



wow cool story bro! almost everyone in the us gets better than that for cheaper


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Nothing, first 6 months free
> After that 34 euros for 50/50 fiber.



Wow do want.


----------



## Zedicus (Nov 10, 2009)

3 IP's
10 gig per mailbox, 25 mailboxes
25 m down
7 m up

psudo cox business copper link, bout 75$ a month.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Wow do want.



i know right god i wouldnt know what to do with those speeds id probably just run away haha with those speeds its deff possible to reach the end of the internet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

5 bucks. The rest is included in my association fee.

6Mbps/512Kbps Cable.


----------



## inzinierius (Nov 10, 2009)

40 mbps down, 40 mbps up for 14 euros. For 29 euros i could get 100/100 mbps up/down . My connection is FTTH (fiber to the home). Currently my country leads speedtest.net in global upload rankings.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, so we were paying $75, and my mom dropped us down to the $65 plan which took effect today. Look at these killer speeds I'm getting for $65 a month:

JAX:




ATL:




NY:




LA:




High ping on the first one was because my mom was on the other computer.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, so we were paying $75, and my mom dropped us down to the $65 plan which took effect today. Look at these killer speeds I'm getting for $65 a month:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/618562662.png[/URL]



That can't be the closest to you? 800 miles?


----------



## choppy (Nov 10, 2009)

Im in the UK - with O2 . £10 / month , figures below from speedtest


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, so we were paying $75, and my mom dropped us down to the $65 plan which took effect today. Look at these killer speeds I'm getting for $65 a month:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/618562662.png[/URL]



why dont you ping atlanta?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> why dont you ping atlanta?



Fix'd


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Fix'd



damn well hopefully the money their overcharging you goes into better state infastructure lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2009)

Speed is all over the map, but I can't complain.  Cost is $40 per month.  Limited to 200 GB (that is new).  But my total bill (internet plus cable TV) is outrageous.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> damn well hopefully the money their overcharging you goes into better state infastructure lol



Agreed, at least he has pretty good up speed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

here is my 20/10 line..and exactly why i hate living in a city peak hours here and sharing the neighbor hood shares the line.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> That can't be the closest to you? 800 miles?



He was just comparing the speeds at extreme distances. which hold up really well


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

getting better now that its getting later in the day


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

As long as they don't moan about my 300gb per week who cares


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2009)

UK- SKYBB, Max package- £10 per month speed in sig


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> As long as they don't moan about my 300gb per week who cares



Forgot about the kids downloading.........make that 500gb per week


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Forgot about the kids downloading.........make that 500gb per week



what do you actually download 500gb of? 

i can hardly find 20GB in a month to fill my HDD with


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 10, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> He was just comparing the speeds at extreme distances. which hold up really well



He had originally only done it with the NY server, I was really just inquiring.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I participate in a distributed computing internet mapping project.
About 2 million url's per day when it's running.

That's a heap of bandwidth


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I participate in a distributed computing internet mapping project.
> About 2 million url's per day when it's running.
> 
> That's a heap of bandwidth



wow nice


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

I could get through more but I fear my ISP will shut me down


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I could get through more but I fear my ISP will shut me down



they are very stingy when it comes to bandwidth


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Fast enough these days..........remember dial-up


----------



## Frick (Nov 10, 2009)

100mb down, 25mb up. My router caps me at 60/15 though, but that's plenty. I have that plus telephone included in my rent. They increased it like $7/month when they signed the deal with my isp, but I can live with that. I so love my landlords right now.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't tell my ISP


----------



## human_error (Nov 10, 2009)

£25/month for unlimited downloads at 180KB/sec max download speed. Upload speed is 40KB/sec and that's the fastest there is available for now and for at least 2 more years  (thanks a lot BT)


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 10, 2009)

i got lucky. 

30$ a month for earthlink cable. 

Earthlink stopped selling cable (and do dsl only now)

But here is where it gets sweet. 

when earthlink offered cable, it was through comcast. Part of the agreement/contract was we would get the fastest speed available.

when i signed up comcast was 1.5mb down

now i am getting 30mb down =)


----------



## musek (Nov 10, 2009)

~ $25

And my brother, who lives less than 20km from me have 25mbit/5mbit for ~$40...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 10, 2009)

My college apartment complex gives us free internet, but it blows. I get like 90KB/s down, 25KB/s up (probably equiv. to 768Kb/256Kb DSL).

In other news, I wish that I still lived at home for the Verizon FiOS internet that we've had since late 2006. In fact, my dad just told me 2 weeks ago that the service got upgraded to 25Mb/s down AND up, which I would die for.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wow cool story bro! almost everyone in the us gets better than that for cheaper



Why you gotta be hate filled solaris, i was just being sasy, and you had to burst my bubble....ASS


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2009)

me and my bro pay about $75 total a month CDN which is $71 USD. We get 12mbps down 1mbps up. 140gb bandwidth till we start getting $1.50/GB extra.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> getting better now that its getting later in the day
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/618637708.png[/URL]



Hot damn i wish my uls were that good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Why you gotta be hate filled solaris, i was just being sasy, and you had to burst my bubble....ASS







Triprift said:


> Hot damn i wish my uls were that good.



cant UL my disk without good speeds


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 11, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> me and my bro pay about $75 total a month CDN which is $71 USD. We get 12mbps down 1mbps up. 140gb bandwidth till we start getting $1.50/GB extra.



comcast is starting that here in the states.  If i ever have a limit put on the amount of data i download, i will jump ship and go fios or dsl 

do to things like netflicks and hulu i dropped cable and now watch everything streaming on my htpc


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 11, 2009)

this is mine and it free


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2009)

Similar to my speeds other than mine aint free. =/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

we pay 46 euro for a mediocre 16000, delivering 1.5 max
we also pay 40 euros for a 32000, that i somehow cant use atm, because my D-LINK adapter cant connect to the D-LINK router.. standard g to standard f... but somehow, it dont seems downwards compatible?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

Me and my dad, (just my dad) pay 64.99 for 25mb down, and 25 mb upload, 25mb upload is shocking, people say i should host big cod4 servers.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

this thread needs a poll

$100 a month for ADSL2+ - in theory its 20Mb/1Mb, but due to shitty location we get more like 8Mb/1Mb

capped at 95GB a month too


dont worry, its one of the best deals you can get in australia >.<


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 11, 2009)

$30 for cable, 10Mb/.5Mb, it's usually 20Mb/.5Mb though, sometimes 30.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> this thread needs a poll
> 
> $100 a month for ADSL2+ - in theory its 20Mb/1Mb, but due to shitty location we get more like 8Mb/1Mb
> 
> ...



Your with node arnt ya Mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Your with node arnt ya Mussels?



pac net - another telstra reseller like node, we cant get optus resellers here (exetel, supernerd etc) 

nodes measly bandwidth quotas dont cut it for me


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 11, 2009)

I pay 28 EUR for full unlimited 4096/1024 VDSL2 connection with IP phone (internet + IP phone) with ISP called "T-2".
I could go through cheaper with faster line using FTTH, but it's not available yet at my location.
But i don't care, connection is unlimited and if i want, i can download at 4Mbit 24/7 without any stupid throttling like with most of other world's ISPs. So, i'm quite happy.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> I pay 28 EUR for full unlimited 4096/1024 VDSL2 connection with IP phone (internet + IP phone) with ISP called "T-2".
> I could go through cheaper with faster line using FTTH, but it's not available yet at my location.
> But i don't care, connection is unlimited and if i want, i can download at 4Mbit 24/7 without any stupid throttling like with most of other world's ISPs. So, i'm quite happy.



thats one rare thing here in Au, we have a positive - 95% of our ISP's dont throttle, or oversell their bandwidth.

you pay for X GB's up front, and you get that amount at full speed until you ran out.


----------



## gogx (Nov 11, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> I pay 28 EUR for full unlimited 4096/1024 VDSL2 connection with IP phone (internet + IP phone) with ISP called "T-2".
> I could go through cheaper with faster line using FTTH, but it's not available yet at my location.
> But i don't care, connection is unlimited and if i want, i can download at 4Mbit 24/7 without any stupid throttling like with most of other world's ISPs. So, i'm quite happy.





 FttH 20euros


----------



## r9 (Nov 11, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i pay about $95 per. month for 25/25mbit but i get around 40/40mbit ^^



wow just wow. You could run web server from home no problem. I`m so so envy of you :shadedshu.
I pay 30 eur for 100GB monthly bandwidh with 8mbit/1mbit bandwidth.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 11, 2009)

My connection is a VDSL 10Mbit/10Mbit and costs 35€ a month here in Finland.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 11, 2009)

gogx said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/618968478.png[/URL] FttH 20euros



Well, same ISP offers 100/20 for 20 EUR. But you probably have to be close to the central and have optic fiber already underground.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 11, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> I could go through cheaper with faster line using FTTH, but it's not available yet at my location.



So you can't.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 11, 2009)

costs me 137 euro for a 4mbit :/


the  highest for customers here is 4mbit.

cyprus :/ P


----------



## Frick (Nov 11, 2009)

WTF happend? I've never reached above 60mbps, but now this?






It's free!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah yeah blah blah ya lucky mongrel.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2009)

$30 a month for-


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

my best i ever did get


----------



## wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I pay 70 a month for 35gb of data (shaped to 64k if exceeded) and split into peak and offpeak, also only get shaped on the time period that i exceed, which is nice.

Speed at my current place is about 5.5 megabit down, 1 megabit up, where i was 2 months ago in the city was 22mb down, 1 up.

In Australia since we run ADSL over our copper phone network (PSTN) it comes down to how far away from the local telephone exchange you are, if your on ADSL or ADSL2+ that is.

Here's hoping that FTTH gets here sooner rather than later.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2009)

I think i broke speedtest lol pawned Mussels


----------



## RX-7 (Nov 11, 2009)

for $45 a month from Cox Communications


----------



## wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/619139919.png
> 
> I think i broke speedtest lol pawned Mussels



Must-have, I know people getting port speed and they don't speed test like that!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

its just firefox caching it  thats how i got 20Mb on an 8Mb line lol


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's my apartment's free internet:





Although it's better than satellite internet, it sucks for a land connection. Luckily it's fast enough to play TF2.

My ISP's rating is lulz.


----------



## raptori (Nov 11, 2009)

~70-80KB download speed ........ 
don't know about upload
 $50/month and this is one of the best personal internet services in our country.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

I think we pay about $45 a month, that speed is with a total of 4 computers online at the moment.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

$69.99 for 20mb up / 20mb down.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 17, 2009)

This is wireless speed..Through the laptop 

10GB for $50.94


----------



## revin (Nov 17, 2009)

ATT special $17.99 for 3GB/s DSL avg. 2.5-2.8


----------



## Triprift (Nov 17, 2009)

Yay another member using node they rock.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 17, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yay another member using node they rock.



Oh Wow.. An Adeladian... I thought I was all alone over this way.. Hi..


----------



## Triprift (Nov 17, 2009)

And a big hello to you weather is suprisingly not that hot today.

Back to node been with them for over 2 years now and love em they even incresed my dl limit by 5 gig a few months ago at no extra charge. What champions lol now im rambeling.


----------



## mep916 (Nov 17, 2009)

We pay $29.99/month for 10 up/10 down. It's a fiber connection. 





The up speed always appears to be a little off.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 17, 2009)

Omg them speeds are awesome wanna swap ul speeds


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And a big hello to you weather is suprisingly not that hot today.
> 
> Back to node been with them for over 2 years now and love em they even incresed my dl limit by 5 gig a few months ago at no extra charge. What champions lol now im rambeling.



i know, right? me and a group of friends went to the pool.... 27C is hardly worth it.


Node are great, fast and reliable... but such tiny DL limits


----------



## Flak (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's my real speed (powerboost disabled)... $50/month through charter... no download cap





If you are wondering, powerboost download is 37.36Mb/s.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

whats powerboost, some kind of cache?


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> whats powerboost, some kind of cache?



I'm not sure how it works but it gives you a quick boost for 10-15 seconds on a larger file. I can get about 2 MB/s with the power boost on my connection, but it quickly goes down.


----------



## ColdAsIce (Nov 17, 2009)

15$ for fiberlink
[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/624933101.png[/URL]


----------



## Flak (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty much what Kenshai said, it was first released (and copyrighted) by Comcast in 2006.  Reading between the lines it lets the cable companies slack on actual speed well still being able to say they are offering what you are paying for, when you test on sites like speedtest.net powerboost (most cable companies have something like this now) kicks in so you aren't getting actual speeds but only the speeds you'd see from that first 10-15s on a file download.  Powerboost can offer up to and sometimes more then double what your profile is rated for on download.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

sounds like a cache for sure.


----------



## Flak (Nov 17, 2009)

According to the information that is easily accessible, powerboost is an actual increase in line capacity for a stated amount of time or mb of download whichever comes first if both are stipulated.

Comcast, Charter, Cox, Shaw, Time Warner and Mediacom are all known to have it implemented in some way now.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think 60 a month for whats in my sig. But it *never* drops.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine just went up to $75 and service quality just down 20%...and yeah I have roadrunner turbo with generic POWERBOOST


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Nov 17, 2009)

*Optimum Online Boost $55 A Month*

Speedtest.net has my speeds tested at.

26.76 mb/sec download

5.25 mb/sec upload

Ping 6 ms


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 17, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Mine just went up to $75 and service quality just down 20%...and yeah I have roadrunner turbo with generic POWERBOOST



I hate Time Warner, but I bitched enough about the service they're giving me the turbo for 34.95 for as long as I want. I'd recommend making some calls.


----------



## Neelesh (Nov 17, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Ouch. Must have some bad ping with that too, i'd imagine.



You can't game on that. :/


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 17, 2009)

50mb Down/ 10Mbp up.  $100 a month.

250gb DL limit.....with throttling from comcast...yay.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 17, 2009)

$55 a month 18Mb/1.5Mb


----------



## cerver (Nov 17, 2009)

comcast = 16/8, included with my TV and phone, but broken down about 55-60 per month, before taxes. 250GB cap....comcast is so wonderful


----------



## G@dn!q (Nov 17, 2009)

it's about 10 euro/month for this:


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

£14 pound a month for 10mb internets.

Only get 500 kb for upload speed though ( 60 kbs max)

Have no limits at all though, can download gigabytes upon gigabytes.

I don't get throttled often either ( ISP is virgin media)


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> £14 pound a month for 10mb internets.
> 
> Only get 500 kb for upload speed though ( 60 kbs max)
> 
> ...



Must be nice.


I would like to see the numbers on how much Throttling helps.  I find it stupid, "Hey buy our extreme package! Get high Speed 50x Faster than anyone! Then get throttled down once you exceed you maximum speed by 75% for 15minutes and get throttled for the next 15! Oh 250GB limit reached! Sorry wait till next month!"

Yea...weak...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahhh but thing is, when I am throttled its to 100kbs, which is a massive pain.

a 90% reduction XD

Only happens when I've ben downloading big files the entire week though.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 17, 2009)

(8MB)
768Kb/s down
45Kb/s up

£17.99 a month

Capped to 700MB usage between 4pm and 9pm, weekdays. 
Capped to 700MB usage between 10am and 9pm, weekends.

Unlimited, apparently, but i downloaded my whole steam (was about 40GB) when i got my PC... so that capped us to 56kb for the week...

Darn't download anything illegal (unless it has little seeders) as they are the leaders of anti-piracy.

Want to get a better internet (Sky) but my area is a village and the guy from Sky said there no chance of the area being upgraded before 2011.

And the ISP in question... well who... Virgin Media


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 17, 2009)

Distributel  (quebec,canada)

5mb  29.99$ a month no contract and totally unlimited   sympatico and videotron


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 17, 2009)

16mb down
0.5mb up

no DL limits

£17.99 per month

Virgin Media


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> 16mb down
> 0.5mb up
> 
> no DL limits
> ...



Send virgin an email, you should be 20mb now : ]


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I've got a €33/month package...

- All fixed landline calls are free
- Included is internet @ 4Mbps with 25GB download limit
- 400 free minutes when calling from cellphone to 3 pre-chosen numbers
- Some TV package but I don't care what it is since only hubby watches TV

This pic would explain it better:


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

My parents have some sort of tv/phone/mobile/internet bundle too.

Cheap as hell because we have the freeview package from virgin XD ( free)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Send virgin an email, you should be 20mb now : ]



I think the upgrade is only for cable customers (I'm ADSL)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I think the upgrade is only for cable customers (I'm ADSL)



Oh no : [

I didn't realise they done both.


----------



## Goodwin2110 (Nov 17, 2009)

Moscow, $25 for 30Gb. 100Mb/s


----------



## TheCrow (Nov 17, 2009)

I get 40mb down and 1.5mb up. But i pay nill lol!

I'm a cheeky badger and use a couple of cloned modems with load balancing on virmin media.

It's hard to set up and doesn't work 100% all of the time, but its good for torrents, etc. When i want to game i just run the one modem tho.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 24, 2009)

$29.95 +tax.

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> I get 40mb down and 1.5mb up. But i pay nill lol!
> 
> I'm a cheeky badger and use a couple of cloned modems with load balancing on virmin media.
> 
> It's hard to set up and doesn't work 100% all of the time, but its good for torrents, etc. When i want to game i just run the one modem tho.



I'm intrigued...


----------



## TheCrow (Nov 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'm intrigued...



I cant really go into details to be honest. But if you google for "unlocker forums" there is lots of info on there.

But it only works in cable areas, if you have adsl only then forget it lol.

Basically virgin media run very old software on their modems which is easy to alter for your own needs!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 24, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> I cant really go into details to be honest. But if you google for "unlocker forums" there is lots of info on there.
> 
> But it only works in cable areas, if you have adsl only then forget it lol.
> 
> Basically virgin media run very old software on their modems which is easy to alter for your own needs!



I wasn't expecting 'details' 

Don't want you to get an infraction, or for Virgin to punish us...

I'm ADSL... and a pathetic version at that. I'll have a gander though. Either my net, router or bitcomet is fail as i've portforwarded hundreds of times and i still get like 17 out of 18,000 seeders...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 24, 2009)

Here in Aus, you cant get Unlimited Broadband downloads unlike the USA, so you have to look around for the best possible speed/amount of downloads possible for your area. In my area i can only run ADSL 1 which means i can go only to a max speed of 1500/256. 

So i am with EXETEL 1500/256 Speed with 72GB a month download usage for $45.

Parents are with Internode 1500/256 speed 50GB a month download usage for $50.  (There next door so i leech of theres to  )


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Here in Aus, you cant get Unlimited Broadband downloads unlike the USA, so you have to look around for the best possible speed/amount of downloads possible for your area. In my area i can only run ADSL 1 which means i can go only to a max speed of 1500/256.
> 
> So i am with EXETEL 1500/256 Speed with 72GB a month download usage for $45.
> 
> Parents are with Internode 1500/256 speed 50GB a month download usage for $50.  (There next door so i leech of theres to  )



adsl1 does 8000/384, exetel offers that.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> adsl1 does 8000/384, exetel offers that.



This is true, but its just to expensive (same as the node) for the increase in speed. When ADSL2 users get faster speed for less :shadedshu


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 25, 2009)

i was getting 20Mb down / 1mb up for £30 a month from my local cable proviar at my mums but at my flat im having to use mobile broadband from 3 mobile im paying £10 a month for 1mb speed and £15gb allowance.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2009)

Bwahahahahahahaha (yeah i got a cache working, so i felt like being a douche and cheating just to prove how unreliable speedtest is)


----------



## Triprift (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol showoff 

Also ill be interested to see what the costings of Tel$tras upcoming changes on fixed line broadband will be.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 2, 2009)

We have the standard that comes with our cable service because we just moved in.  I think for Digital HD Cable + Internet we pay just under $100 monthly.  The internet is 10/1.  I'm about to go FiOS 25/15, but first I gotta get a job so I can afford the $70/mo it's gonna cost.


----------



## INFRNL (Dec 3, 2009)

Man, our speeds in the US suck compared to other countries, especially for the price.

I am currently on Qwest DSL up to 20mbits/s but only avg about 17/ uploads suck .75mbits/s I think I pay around $50/mo

Comcast offers higher speeds, but have dl limit and you do not have your own dedicated line as with Qwest; therefore peak time speeds suck a**


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 9, 2009)

I just ran speedtest at school:


----------



## cbupdd (Dec 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Those prices are horrible. I pay $50 a month for this:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/617680852.png[/URL]
> 
> Upload speed sucks, but it hasn't really kept me back from anything. This is also during peak hours, I can get DL's up to 32mbps or 3.2 megabytes per second during "off" times.



Wow!  I pay 40€ (58usd) for this shit:



and it's an offer!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2009)

I've just upgraded my connection from 4/1 to 8/1 Mbit. I'm now paying 26€ for 8/1 Mbit VDSL2.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 9, 2009)

1500/256  , 40GB limit then shaped , 59.95 Aust a month


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 9, 2009)

Supposed to be a 20mbps for 60$ per month but with the d-link 615 router it sucks !  Told bro to buy another model better...but he's lame LOL


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 10, 2009)

I have Verizon FIOS $50 month


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 10, 2009)

Im stuck with con cast as well 63 a month ppl down the street have fios but for some reason i cant get it at my house at least comcast stopped throttling my BT traffic


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah but stop whinning guys look at my specs ! lol


----------



## NaMcO (Dec 10, 2009)

As of today...






Paying €55 a month with TV and Telephone (unlimited local calls) included. Internet has unlimited traffic and it's 50/5mbit fiber.


----------

